# mediaplayer 7.0 sendet daten ans internet



## Freak_the_Flat (14. Dezember 2001)

hab eine firewall(zonealarm), jedes mal wenn ich mir mit dem windows media player ein video anschauen will fragt mich die firewall ob ich zulassen will ob der MP 7.0 persönliche daten ans internet senden darf!!(höchst wahrscheinlich an microsoft)

seit gewarnt und istalliert auf jeden fall eine firewall (am besten zonealarm, von anderen weis ich nicht ob sie soetwas melden)wenn ihr nicht wollt dass das passiert!!

Und Frage: kann man das irgendwie abstellen auch oder kann man sowas nur mit einer firewall verhindern!!?!???


mfg Freak


----------



## Kimble (15. Dezember 2001)

*RE: ms 7.0*

hi,
MS Media Player 7.0 ist Spyware,
d.h. alles auf deinem PC wird protokolliert und an MS geschickt.
nimm eine alte Version von MS Media Player, dann gibt's das Problem nicht mehr.
durch eine Firewall kann man des nich verhindern, da es ganz normale Daten sind und du sowieso MS Media Player dann benutzt und ein Video anschaust.

PC(mit MS Media Player 7.0) 
|
Firewall
|
|
|--------------- Microsoft
|
|
|
Site, wo du die das Video ziehst

Erklärung:
während du dir das Video ziehst, werden ganz nebenbei ein paar Daten verschickt.
Falls ich was falsch erklärt hab, schreibt's bitte!


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (15. Dezember 2001)

aber warum verhindert die firewall das daten senden nicht????
sie fragt mich ja ob ich zulassen will dass meine daten ans internet gesendet werden sollen!!!???


mfg Freak


----------



## Kimble (15. Dezember 2001)

jo,
du kannst natürlich auf Nein klicken(bei Zone Alarm).
Aber nach meinen Erfahrungen kommt die Meldung so ziemlich alle 5 min.
Du kannst höchstens die Adresse, an die des geschickt wird sperren.
Probiers mal und sag mir dann, ob's geht!


----------



## foxx21 (17. Dezember 2001)

hmm im internet surfen ist doch ein ewiges hin und her schicken von päckchen *g*

ich glaub es bringt dir nichts wenn du zwanghaft versuchst daten von microsoft zu verstecken. *g* 

naja , wenn billi deine Daten sehen will dann sieht er sie auch *g* (so lang du halt win??) installiert hast) naja , du bist doch für microsoft nur ein kleiner sandkorn in der wüste ein nichts im Computernirvana.

-also was bringts dir? :-(


----------



## Kimble (17. Dezember 2001)

jo,
sag ich doch:
Win is ******e! (NSA-Key, Zwangregistrierung von Win XP, usw.)
kauft euch Linux, und ihr habt keine Probleme mehr!


----------



## foxx21 (17. Dezember 2001)

würd nicht sagen das win schlecht is , wette du hast auch win drauf *g* , naja linux ist so ne sache ist zwar ein sehr gutes betriebssystem aber mit den programmen hat es ja so einiges auf sich , naja aber das ist ja dann wieder ein anderer thread und hab jetzt auch keinen bock hier zu diskutieren welches das bessere betriebssystem ist naja, 


cya

and happy x-mas


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (17. Dezember 2001)

ok, hab jez mal nachgesehen !! 
und man kann unter programs alle möglichen programme die mit dem internet connecten könne sperren lassen!! ob man dadurch wirklich verhindern kann dass diese programme daten ins internet senden ist wohl fraglich!!!

aber von dem du geredet hast "seite sperren" weis ich nicht ob man so ne einstellung bei zonealarm vornehmen kann!!??

mfg Freak


----------



## foxx21 (17. Dezember 2001)

er meinte ja auch nicht das du die Site mit Zonealarm Sperren sollst sondern in den ie Einstellungen

-cya


----------



## Kimble (17. Dezember 2001)

*jo, IE*

nee, auf einem hab ich Win 98,
auf dem anderen SUSE Linux 7.6 Professional.
Bei ZoneAlarm kannsu nur Programmen verbieten Zugriff aufs Internet zu bekommen. Bei Internet Explorer, wird die Seite vollständig gesperrt. Geh unter (-> is jetzt für IE 5.5) Extra -> Inhalt -> Filter (oder so) dort gebilligte Sites, un dann noch 'en Passwort draufmachen.
probiers mal.


----------



## stiffy (17. Dezember 2001)

> würd nicht sagen das win schlecht is



...das würd ich aber definitiv sagen! windows is total instabil, sendet nur daten an microsoft, und du musst für jedes kleine zusatzfitzel (geiles wort) 200 mark zahlen.
bei linux is das nich der fall, für 149,- (glaub ich) kriegst die professional edition, da is alles dabei. mit windows liegst schonma bei 800 (glaub ich auch, ich hab ka was des kostet, ehrlichgesagt will ichs net wissen ) und da is garnix dabei.

zurück zum thema: windows ist also definitv schlecht, es ist nur soviel populärer als irgendwas anderes. ausserdem ist es für die DAU`s unter uns halt schon leicht zu bedienen. bei linux hast halt n haufen kryptische programme mit total abgef*ckten komischen namen, von denen kein mensch weiß was sie eigentlich bringen. deshalb trauen sich halt viele net ran.

ich selber hab auch win drauf, weil einfach für linux sogut wie keine ordentlichen programme oder auch games entwickelt werden (vielleicht is das aber auch nur ne dumme ausrede weil ich mich einfach nich rantrau )

fazit: windows schlecht, linux gut - windows populär, linux zu schwer für einsteiger.

//edit

sorry fürs offtopic gelaber


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (18. Dezember 2001)

hallo!

hab jez bei den internetoptionen di seite http://www.microsoft.com gesperrt und ein passwort drauf gemacht!!!!!?????

aba jez hab ich ein neues problem: ich muss das passwort bei jeder seite in di ich einsteign möchte eingeben, das nervt!!!

wie stellt man das genau ein, dass man nur bei http://www.microsoft.com das passwort eingeben muss????



mfg Freak


----------



## Kimble (18. Dezember 2001)

*IE 5.5 geht*

jo,
also bei mir geht's, dass man nur bei http://www.microsoft.com Passwort eingeben muss.
weiß nich, wie des bei IE 6 geht :-(


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (18. Dezember 2001)

ich glaub ich werd am ie6 deinstallieren und 5.5 drauf haun!!!
und warten bis eine neue version vom6.0 raus kommt!!!!! 


mfg Freak


----------



## Kimble (18. Dezember 2001)

jo,
ich glaub IE 6.0 is auch Spyware, bin mir aber nich sicher!


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (19. Dezember 2001)

ich bin mir sogar ganz sicher das ie6 auch spyware ist!
nur leider musst du, wenn du zonealarm drauf hast, den ie ins internet lassen sonst kann glaub ich nicht so gut surfen! am besten ist wenn man mit netscape surft!!! ist sicher keine spyware von microsoft und ist auch ziemlich ein guter browser! und opera 5 ist glaub ich die neue version von opera! mit dem surfts sich auch ziemlich gut!
zwar surf ich auch am liebsten mit ie (blöde angewohnheit) aber nur weil netscape 6 meines erachtens nach ziemlich viele fehler enthält!!!


mfg Freak


----------



## Hellknight (10. Januar 2002)

hmmm dazu sage ich nur Netscape ist eine grössere Spyware als Microdoof, Netscape hat ein sogenantes talk-back-protokoll.
Auch dies sendet Hardware Software Informationen, wenn jemand gegen die Privacy Bestimmungen verstösst (obwohl die Agb´s bzw Privacy in Deutschland rein rechtlich nicht gültig sind, sondern nur in den USA).
Zum anderen ist Netscape eine sehr schlechte Alternative, ich selber Verwende nur Linux und benutze Diverse Browser bis auf Netscape ( Langsam usw...).
Aber ich will mich hier nicht, über die Browser auslassen.


----------

